# mid-week July 4th crowd at Busch Gardens?



## Thinking (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone with experience going to Busch Gardens on a mid-week July 4th?

I'm thinking it may not be as crowded as you would expect given mid-week, everyone scared away due to expected holiday crowd, and the general weather.

Thanks!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 30, 2012)

Williamsburg in July is hot and very humid.  Personally, because the holiday falls on a Wednesday this year.  I am taking off Thursday & Friday for a long weekend.


----------



## dwmantz (Jun 30, 2012)

Very busy!

A complete zoo on the 4th, but great fireworks!!


----------



## jme (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry, but a firm warning:  July Fourth in Williamsburg is like descending into Hell. It's the same everywhere else in the East and Southeast, though. We tried it once "unawares" and the only relief was going to Water Country instead. 

When we walked around Busch Gardens and Colonial Wmsbg, all we could think about was finding an air-conditioned room anywhere! It was indeed miserable, and we actually felt sorry for our young (at the time) children. 

If not too late, skip it, and go to the beach or the mountains. This summer will be a record-setter. Today at 7:30 pm it was 102 in my hometown. Amazing.


----------

